

Bruce Schneier snears at IBM's NSA denials. - teawithcarl
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/03/25/bruce_schneier_sneers_at_ibms_nsa_denials

======
lutusp
The title of this submission: "Bruce Schneier snears [sic] at IBM's NSA
denials"

The title of the article: "Bruce Schneier sneers at IBM's NSA denials"

The moral: If you cannot spell English words, don't inflict this fact on the
public -- _copy the title of the article_.

1\. Drag you mouse cursor across the words you cannot spell.

2\. Press Ctrl+C (Copy)

3\. Open the HN submission form.

4\. Press Ctrl+V (Paste)

Another advantage is that this method requires fewer keystrokes than
misspelling the words, and is suitable for those who want to minimize their
energy expenditure. How do I know you're not interested in wasting energy? You
can't spell.

